# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  أدب الخواطر... وقوانين نشرها

## لميس الامام

*[frame="7 80"]ابنائي ..بناتي ...اخوتي أخواتي.. ابناء منتدى مصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لي  رجاء خاص عند الجميع
ارجوا أن تتبعوه بدون أمر

اولا : كتابة الخواطر بالعامية لا تقبل هنا..النثر هو نثر ادبي بحت باللغة العربية الفصحى
ثانيا: النقل ممنوع منعا باتا ويعتبر يا احبائي اعتداء على حقوق فكر الاخرين
ثالثا: من له اعتراض على  اي نص ومتأكد من انه منقول
برجاء واقولها واكررها برجاء ان يرسل لي رسالة خاصة
او للاخت ليلة عشق بصفتنا مشرفين على الخواطر
اكرر برسالة خاصة

ونحن بدورنا سنقوم باللازم
رابعا: ستنقل النصوص الشعرية العامية الى قاعة الشعر العامي تلقائيا
والشعر بالفصحى الى قاعة شعر الفصحى..

لان قاعة الخواطر هي حصريا للنصوص النثرية الادبية باللغة العربية الفصحى وفقط بالفصحى..

اما عن الحوار الذي يدور هنا ومن خلال الردود والتعقيب على مشاراكات الكتاب هنا في قاعة الخواطر 
فرجاءا الا يكون اتهاما موجها للكاتب
علنا..وأن يحتوي على رؤية القارئ وليس تعبيرا بشكل او بآخر عن معايشته النص وكأنه كتب له..

وقد وردتني كثيرا  من المعلومات بأن بعض النصوص منقولة
وبالطبع مثلما نوهت في اعلى هذه الرسالة 
هو اعتداء على حقوق فكر الاخرين ..وهذا لا يصح
اما ان كان منقول فلناقل النص او حتى مقاطع من نصوص للاخرين الرجاء ان يضع بين الاقواس الجمل المنقولة..وان كان النص بكامله منقول لقاعة الصالون الادبي المخصصة لمناقشة المواضيع المنقولة والادبية والمناقشات وذلك لا ضير فيه
فقد نستذوق خاطرة او قصة او مقالة ونقوم بنشرها
فقط نذكر ذلك في اسفل النص او في أعلاه قبل النشر

اتمنى ان تنتهي المهاترات القائمة في الخواطر بين اصحاب الاقلام
من الابناء والاخوات والاخوة...
فنحن هنا ننشر ونتبنى الاقلام الصاعدة الواعدة..
والقاعة هنا ما هي الا محور للاستمتاع بالكتابة النثرية التي تغذي الروح والعقل..



هذا للعلــــم وشـــــكرا لسعة صدر  الجميــــــــع[/frame]*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. لميس الإمام




 بكل أسف لقد فقدت بالفعل قاعة الخواطر الروح التي كانت عليها من ذي قبل .. بعد أن تدنى المحتوى الفكري والأدبي ما بين المنقول واللهجة العامية في الحوار والمشاركات .. وأتذكر هنا أنك ومنذ زمن مضي تمدين يد المساعده لكل من يرغب في إعادة تصحيح خاطرة ما من الأخطاء الإملائية أو اللغوية .. حتى تظهر جميع الخواطر بالشكل المطلوب .. وقد كانت لي بعض الملاحظات على قاعة الخواطر أرسلتها بالفعل إلى الأخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق منذ ساعتين فقط من الآن وقبل أن ارى هذا الموضوع المتميز .. وأضم صوتي معك أستاذتنا القديرة أ. لميس الإمام في المضي قدماً نحو الإبداع من خلال لغة عربية فصحى .. وجزاكم الله خيراً على جهودكم المبذولة في رقي ورفعة منتدى ابناء مصر لؤلؤة المشرق العربي .. تحياتي العطرية . 


بهذا الصباح .. دمعي يشق جرحي فيوقظ الجــراح
يذكرني كيف عشت حياة خالية من الحب والأفراح
حتى أصبـحت كعـصـفـور صغـير مكـسـور الجـناح
لا مــنــه طـــــار عـالــيـاً .. أو مـــات فـاســتراح

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## لميس الامام

[frame="12 80"]تعتبر الخاطرة فن أدبي كغيرها من الفنون الأدبية متشابهة مع القصة والرسالة في مضمونها والأسلوب الناجح لكتابتها بشكل جيد متقارب إلى حد كبير مع أساليب القصة والرسالة والقصيدة النثرية....

وما يميز الخاطرة بأنها غير محددة برتم أو وزن موسيقي معين أو قافية 
شلال الشعور الدافئ , وفن التعبير الأدبي هو موهبة وملكه من عند الله ولكن لا يمنع أن ننوه ببعض النقاط التي سوف تعين على معرفة أسلوب الخاطرة الناجحة .

  العنوان:

ويجب أن يكون معبرا عن الفكرة الرئيسية ويفضل آن يكون مجرد إيحاء أو عاكس لثوب الخاطرة ولا بأس أن يكون مقتبس من سياق الخاطرة على أن يكون هذا العنوان قوي التعبير وعميق المعنى ومؤثر في النفوس حتى يجذب الأنتباه. 


 الوضوح في الأسلوب :

من شروط النجاح فيجب أن يكون الأسلوب واضحاً ومصدر هذا هو عقلية الكاتب بشرط أن لا يكون الوضوح تاما لأنه يسلب الإثارة والدهشة والتفاعل مع الخاطرة ..
 والوضوح يكون في اختيار الكلمات المؤدية للغرض بحيث تكون دقيقة .

 العقدة والمغزى :

عندما تحوي الخاطرة هدف معين وتكون ذات معنى يكون هذا داعيا أكبر لكي تحوي الخاطرة في عمقها أحداث متسلسلة وروح حركية تحركها الحروف وتجعل القارئ ينشد لقراءتها ويعيش أجواءها وهذا يحقق أسلوب التشويق وجذب الانتباه المطلوب تواجده في كل خاطرة

طريقة السرد :

فمثلا نستخدم ضمير المتكلم عندما نريد البوح والاعتراف ونستخدم أسلوب ضمير الغائب عندما نريد أن نتحدث عن هموم الغير ونشعر بأحاسيسهم فلكل سرد مزايا معينة .

  إحياء المواقف :

فعندما تحوي الخاطرة موقف معين يجب على الكاتب أن يجعل في ذهنه
تحويل هذا الموقف عبر مرآة الحروف إلى مشهد يجعلنا نشاهده بأعيننا 
وذلك باستخدام الوصف الدقيق الموجز.

فصل الخاطرة : 

بحيث يجعلها كاتبها مقسمة ومتسلسلة إلى مقدمة يمهد لها وعرض يطرق فيه محوره الرئيسي وخاتمة مؤثرة تحوي لب وخلاصة شعوره المتدفق 

-التناسق :

بحيث تكون الخاطرة مرتبة الأفكار وتسير في خط معين لا تحيد عنه ويتم إزالة الكلمات الزائدة التي لا تضيف شيئا للخاطرة .

الخيال والتصاوير والتشبيهات المجازية: 

تجعل للخاطرة رونق ونكهة محببة
ومستساغة فمثلا نجعل القمر يبتسمـ والزهور تتكلمـ والنسيمـ يتراقص وهكذا..

مع تمنياتي ان بقراءة هذه البيانات
لنرتقي معا بفن الخاطرة
بدلا من ان تصبح 
مجرد كلام 
لا يرتبط بالعمل الادبي 

مودتي الخالصة للجميع
بالتوفيق والسداد

لميس الامام[/frame]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. أ. لميس الإمام



 إن قاعة الخواطر مساحة بيضاء تساعدنا على كتابة شيء قد يرشدنا على تخطي صعوبات الحياة وقسوة الحب وغدر الزمن .. وليست بالضرورة أن تعكس خواطرنا شكل حياتنا ... بل هي فقط رؤية لأفكارنا التي تدور بخلدنا .. وهي أيضاً أسرارنا الخاصة التي قد نسعى جاهدين من أجل إخفائها بداخل قلوبنا .. وما أعذب طريقة شرحك المبسطة لكتابة الخواطر .. والتي سترتقي بالمحتوى الأدبي للقاعة بإذن الله .. وتساعدنا على السمو بمشاعرنا .. والارتقاء بكلماتنا ... نسأل الله لكِ دوام التوفيق وأن يكون النجاح حليفك دائماً .. مع خالص تحياتي العطرية ..



لـيـسـت الألـقـاب هـي الـتـي تُـكـسِـب الـمـجـد 

بـل الـنَّـاس مـن يـكـسـبـــــون الألـقـاب مـجـداً

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="1 80"]اشكر الابن ايمن لتفاعله مع الرسالة واتمنى ان يحذي الجميع حذوه..
وأعدكم ان يكون هناك ظبط وربط على قاعة الخواطر من بعد الاعلان الذي 
عمم على الجميع في قاعة الخواطر..

مع خالص شكري وتقديري

لميس الامام[/frame]*

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="1 80"]الابن أيمن اعود واشكر متابعتك للمعلن عنه
وبإذن الله بتعاون الجميع معنا سنرقى بالخاطرة
النثرية الى مصاف المنتديات لثقافية السامية..

كل الشكر والتقدير لحضورك وحضور الاخوة اللذين قرأوا الموضوع...

مودتي للجميع

لميس الامام[/frame]*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أشكرك أستاذتنا الجميلة لميس فقد كنت أتمنى منذ زمن أن يتم وضع
ضوابط ومعايير محددة لضبط أسلوب الكتابة فى قاعة الخواطر وفى أسلوب كتابة الخاطرة
حتى لا يختلط الحابل بالنابل وتفقد قاعة الخواطر طابعها الخاص .... كل الشكر لكى سيدتى 
أن أتيتى لنا بمثل هذه القواعد التى قرأتها منذ فترة على أحد المنتديات ولكنى خجلت أن آتى 
بها هنا حتى لا أفهم خطأ من الإخوة الأعضاء....أكرر شكرى وتقديرى لشخصك ومجهودك....,,

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أكرر شكرى وتقديرى للمبادرة الجميلة التى قمتى بها سيدتى 
حتى تنقذينا من هذا العبث الذى أجده أحياناً فى قاعة الخواطر
وبين الأعضاء وبعضهم .... وفقكى الله لما فيه الخير والصالح دائماً...,,

----------


## محمد طلعت

كل الشكر والتقدير لك أيتها الفاضلة .. لميس


وأرجو أن يتم ما أردت بسرعة وبتفهم من  الجميع ..تحياتى

----------


## محمد طلعت

شكرا جزيلا سيدتى الفاضلة 

                                    وهذا ان دل يدل على انك  تستحقين الثناء ..  

                           وأيضا ............................

                                     تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## لميس الامام

الاخت الكريمة جيهان

اشكرك يا عزيزتي على ثقتك الغالية
واتمنى من الجميع ان يمدوا ايديهم ايضا
لتكون قاعةالخواطر قاعة متميزة بجهودنا وجهودكم..

كل المودة

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

الاستاذ محمد طلعت

كل الشكر والتقدير لهذه المشاركة 
وأرجو ان يكون قلمك وفكرك معنا دائما على الرقي 
بقاعة الخواطر وهذا عشمي في الجميع...

مودتي

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

اختي الفاضلة جيهان

قد قمت من فترة طويلة بنشر هذه الضوابط والمعايير 
لاتباعها في كتابة الخاطرة وهي معايير ادبية بحتة
ولكن للاسف لم يتبعها بعض الاعضاء فضاعت هباءا منثورا
ولكني وبعد ما بدا لي من اختلاط الحابل بالنابل كما ذكرت حضرتك
كان لا بد من احياء هذه المعايير مرة اخرى عل الجميع يتبعها
ويقر بها حتى ترقى قاعة الخواطر وتقوم قائمتها على اسس ادبية
صحيحة..

كل الشكر والتقدير غاليتي ونحن نتقبل اي اقتراح قد ترينه فأنت صاحبة قلم
جميل وصاحبة بيت قبل كل شئ..

مودتي الخالصة

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

اخي الفاضل محمد طلعت

والله انا لا ابغي ثناءا صدقني
كل ما يهمني ان تكون الخواطر 
قاعة مميزة كما هي في كافة المنتديات
فالنثر الادبي احد اروقة الادب ويستحق الاهتمام 
والجدية..

كل الود والتقدير لمرور وتقديرك ..

لميس الامام

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا 

الاستاذة لميس نشكر لك الاخلاص فى النصح ..والحرص على الإفادة للجميع

دمت بكل خير

----------


## لميس الامام

إشراقة أمل

ولك عزيزتي كل الشكر والتقدير
لملاحظتك الرائعة..

مودتي

لميس الامام

----------


## محمد على احمد

استاذة/لميس الامام
كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصك الكريم ووجودك القوى والرائع
على تبنى هذه المبادرة الرائعة ،واتمنى من الجميع التفهم والمعاونة

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
مرور ومعاونة بأذن الله
 :Plane:

----------


## لميس الامام

الاستاذ  محمد علي أحمد

اشكرك سيدي ..اعلم انها ليست مجاملة 
لان القارئ الجاد يأخد خطوات تنفيذ الرقي
والارتقاء بالمستوى بعقلانية وبدون حساسية

لك مني كل الود والتقدير واسأل الله ان يعينني وإياكم
على تصحيح الابداع والسمو به..

لميس الامام

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 60"] غاليتى الرقيقة وتوأم الروح والقلم

  لميس الامام


                 تحيتى لطرحك الرائع التى كانت القاعة بحاجة ماسة له

                كى تعود لسابق عهدها المتألق راجية ان يتفهم الجميع

            الهدف التى تسمو له كلماتك أختى الحبيبة لا حرمنا الله من متابعتك

           وإهتمامك الرائع بالقاعة تحيتى وشكرى وإمتنانى

                     مع تحيتـــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## احزان

شكراً لكى أستاذه لميس

لتحديدك لما نكتبه

تقبلى فائق احترامى لشخصك

وتقديرى

----------


## لميس الامام

أحبائي جميعا....

هناك ملاحظة ارجو من الجميع اتباعها:

عندما يوجه الخطاب في الكتابة للمؤنث او المذكر نقول: لكِ ولكَ وليس لكي...
فقد لاحظت هذا عدة مرات صححت مااستطعت تصحيحه لعدد من الاعضاء ولكني ما زلت الاحظ  تكرار نفس الخطأ الاملائي...

تحياتي للجميع...

لميس الامام

----------


## احزان

أستاذه/ لميس
يسعدنى جداً ما قرأت

وأنا عن نفسى أتمنى 

أن أكون جديره بهذا الكلام 

وعند حسن ظنكِ وظن الجميع

تقبلى منى فائق الأحترام

شكراً لكِ

----------


## لميس الامام

> أستاذه/ لميس
> يسعدنى جداً ما قرأت
> 
> وأنا عن نفسى أتمنى 
> 
> أن أكون جديره بهذا الكلام 
> 
> وعند حسن ظنكِ وظن الجميع
> 
> ...



احزان

اشكرك جدا على هذا التفاعل الراقي
اتمنى انا ايضا ان ارى مشاركاتك دائما
على صحفة الخواطر وسأقوم بمتابعة كتاباتك ان شاء الله

كوني بخير دائما 

لميس الامام

----------


## احزان

> احزان
> 
> اشكرك جدا على هذا التفاعل الراقي
> اتمنى انا ايضا ان ارى مشاركاتك دائما
> على صحفة الخواطر وسأقوم بمتابعة كتاباتك ان شاء الله
> 
> كوني بخير دائما 
> 
> لميس الامام


أستاذة/ لميس الامام

يشرفنى ويسعدنى أن ترىِ مشاركاتى

وأن تتابعينى أرجو منكِ أن لا تحرمينى من هذا الشرف

دمتى دائماً بود وخير

----------


## أنفـــــال

أرجو أن يتغير الحال .. !
كل عام و انتِ بخير يا ماما لميس .

----------


## لميس الامام

الابنة الغالية انفال

وانت طيبة واسرتك الكريمة بألف خير ..رمضان مبارك عليكم 
اتمنى ايضا ابنتي انفال ان يتغير الحال ..ها نحن نحاول ولكن كل 
تطوير يأخد وقته..
اشكرك لاهتمامك

ماما
لميس الامام

----------


## عازف الاحزان

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## صقر العرب

تسلم على الافاده مشكورررر

----------


## لميس الامام

هلا والله بصقر العرب

سعيدة انك استفدت...

كن بخير

لميس الامام

----------


## فاطمة عزالدين

شكرا على جميل عطائك  واهميته  

لك وافر التحية والاحترام  


مودتي وحبي  ...وكل عام وانت  بخير

----------


## لميس الامام

> شكرا على جميل عطائك  واهميته  
> 
> لك وافر التحية والاحترام  
> 
> 
> مودتي وحبي  ...وكل عام وانت  بخير


الغالية فاطمة عز الدين

لا شكر على واجب غاليتي
اتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع من مضمون هذا الطرح
وكل عام وانت والاسرة الكريمة بخير اعاده الله عليكم باليمن والمسرات

لميس الامام

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f2: العزيزة لميس الإمام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رغم إهتمام قاعة الخواطر باللغة العربية الفصحى  ولكننى عذرا  وجدت عنوان  موضوع  لخاطرة  موجودة فى القاعة  ويوجد خطأ  فى عنوان الخاطرة  وظل هذا الخطأ  موجودا حتى كتابة سطورى هذه إليكم  فمتى بالله عليكم ستصححون هذا الخطأ  فى ذلك العنوان؟!
أفضل أن تجدى هذا العنوان بمعرفتك

----------


## لميس الامام

> العزيزة لميس الإمام 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> رغم إهتمام قاعة الخواطر باللغة العربية الفصحى  ولكننى عذرا  وجدت عنوان  موضوع  لخاطرة  موجودة فى القاعة  ويوجد خطأ  فى عنوان الخاطرة  وظل هذا الخطأ  موجودا حتى كتابة سطورى هذه إليكم  فمتى بالله عليكم ستصححون هذا الخطأ  فى ذلك العنوان؟!
> أفضل أن تجدى هذا العنوان بمعرفتك



[frame="12 80"]*الأخ دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني الفاضل

اولا اسمحلي أن  اعتذر عن التأخر بالردعلى رسالتك التي حملت تنويهاَ عن الخاطرة المذكورة - ضمنيا - فلقد وصلت للتو من العاصمة البريطانية بعد رحلة طالت قليلا ..ما جعلني ابتعد قليلا عن المنتدى وقاعة الخواطر بصفة خاصة..
سأقوم بإذن الله بالبحث عن هذه الخاطرة ..بالرغم من التنويه المستمر على عدم الوقوع في في الخطأ ..لكن !!!!!!!! سأقوم كما قلت في البحث عن الخاطرة ولو ان العملية ستأخذ مني وقتا ولكني مصممه على البحث عنها  وعن هذا الخطأ الواقع في العنوان والعمل على إصلاحه..
اشكر اهتمامك ودماثة خلقك الطيب..

مع خالص تحياتي

لميس الامام*[/frame]

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**
*الأخت لميس الامام الفاضلة*


*أولا الحمدلله على سلامة وصولكم من العاصمة البريطانية* 
*ثانيا شكرا على تصحيحكم للخطأ*
*فى عنوان تلك الخاطرة..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي*
*دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى*

----------


## لميس الامام

الاخ دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني

تحيتي اخي ..ولا شكر على واجب ...لاحظت الخطأ فورا ونوهت به لكاتب النص..

تقبل خالص تحياتي وامتناني

لميس الامام

----------


## ღ جــنونـ ღ

السيدة لمــيس الأمام 

لسموك جزيل الشكر على مجهود للتقدم بهذا القسم
وان شاء الله الكل يلتزم بالقوانين 

دمتي في حظ الله

محـــــــــــــبتي لقلبكــ

----------


## لميس الامام

> شكرا على جميل عطائك  واهميته  
> 
> لك وافر التحية والاحترام  
> 
> 
> مودتي وحبي  ...وكل عام وانت  بخير



زميلة الحرف والقلم فاطمة عز الدين

كل عام وانت بخير وابناء مصر كلهم بخير
ولا شكر على واجب يا عزيزتي ..نريد ان نرقى بهذه القاعة على قدر الاستطاعة ونود شاكرين ان يكون تعاونكم دائما تعاون يثري هذا القاعة كما هو دأبكم ..

مودتي وخالص الشكر والتقدير

لميس الامام

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> *ابنائي ..بناتي ...اخوتي أخواتي.. ابناء منتدى مصر*
> 
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *لي رجاء خاص عند الجميع*
> *ارجوا أن تتبعوه بدون أمر* 
> *اولا : كتابة الخواطر بالعامية لا تقبل هنا..النثر هو نثر ادبي بحت باللغة العربية الفصحى*
> *ثانيا: النقل ممنوع منعا باتا ويعتبر يا احبائي اعتداء على حقوق فكر الاخرين*
> *ثالثا: من له اعتراض على اي نص ومتأكد من انه منقول*
> ...


 

*أنا مع حضرتك أستاذه لميس فى كل ماتفضلتى وذكرتيه*
*وللاسف لم يسعفنى الوقت لقراءة هذه الملاحظات سوى الان*
*ويمكن اليوم لاول مره اعلم ان قسم الخواطر به خواطر منقوله*
*لانى أكتشفت ذلك بنفسى*

*اتمنى أن يصل كلام حضرتك إلى كل الاذان المتواجده فى القسم*
*ولانرى سوى ابداعات أعضاء بنات مصر فقط وليست إبداعات غيرهم*

*كل التحيه*

----------


## بريف هااارت

> *أنا مع حضرتك أستاذه لميس فى كل ماتفضلتى وذكرتيه*
> 
> *وللاسف لم يسعفنى الوقت لقراءة هذه الملاحظات سوى الان*
> *ويمكن اليوم لاول مره اعلم ان قسم الخواطر به خواطر منقوله*
> *لانى أكتشفت ذلك بنفسى* 
> *اتمنى أن يصل كلام حضرتك إلى كل الاذان المتواجده فى القسم*
> *ولانرى سوى ابداعات أعضاء بنات مصر فقط وليست إبداعات غيرهم* 
> 
> *كل التحيه*


لاأدري وهل أبناء مصر ممنوعين من الكتابه كما منعوا من الردود عجبي 

وفعلا لابد من وجود مراقبين للخواطر لكشف المنقول والمعالج من الخواطر

 ( للحفاظ علي حقوق الملكيه الفكريه )

----------


## د. أمل

للرفع فقط ..

----------

